# Tokyo Flash



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it me or do these watches look ahead of their time? Wannabe dick traceys???







:lol:









OR are they just built for comedy purposes?

Example:

Man On Street: "Got the time mate?"

You show him your watch, so he can read the time.

Man On Street: "What the fudge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

tokyo flash watches, making everyone late in 2008..







:blink:


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Can't stop laughing..


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Check out watches by PIMP more cool craziness


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shuuuushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe he`s Dom Jolly


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I actually like them for what they are, I'm sure before the end of the year I might even treat myself to one 

Might even go as far as starting to like Electrics


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeh they look awesome but...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Might even go as far as starting to like Electrics


I'll always thought you'd turn out all right in the end Phil.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Might even go as far as starting to like Electrics
> ...


Well you can't escape from them they seem to get everywhere these days... it didn't help seeing that Tissot F300 yesterday either









Dare I say this, surely everybody needs at least one quartz and one electric watch in their collection


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Simon M said:


> Is it me or do these watches look ahead of their time? Wannabe dick traceys???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been after the bottom one - It's called "barcode" if I remember.

My favourite on their website has a green oscilloscope type display.

You don't need to be bonkers to wear one, but it helps









*"At the third stroke, the time will be five green dots past two yellows and three blues"*

They do make conventional models like my Retrofit-


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

potz said:


> What the **** is he shouting about?


Every time Noah posts anything people start asking why he's shouting.

He's not shouting. Shouting is using all upper case LIKE THIS. THIS IS SHOUTING !

Noah is simply using a larger font than the rest of us. Give the guy a break can't you ?

It's only a font after all. It would be very easy for any of us to start correcting other members grammar or puntuation. There's quite a lot of, shall we say, imaginative spelling around the forum. That's what makes it human and all the more enjoyable. No one's perfect but this guy's doing nothing wrong at all.

Live and let live. There's far more important things in the World today to get excited about than a members choice of font surely.

Chris


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Service Engineer said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > What the **** is he shouting about?
> ...


Yes I know. I missed a 'c' out of punctuation. rather proves my point doesn't it ?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Service Engineer said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


It's Potz's (apparent ) age.







I think shouting gets on his tits. How goes it with the Kinetics?

Grey


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

grey said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Service Engineer said:
> ...


Superb watch. I love wearing it. I alternate it with my SKX007. I keep meaning to sort out a way of getting tha back off my old Sport 200 to do the mod but so far haven't had the time. I'm also trying to get a replacement original bracelet for my really old Seiko digital. The one with the grey TV shaped face with the two buttons under the screen. I took the bracelet off to give it a clean and lost one of the end pieces. Doh ! I'm also trying to get some decent pictures of an even older (40 years plus) Zodiac that my father gave me back in '64. He had it when we lived in Hong Kong and I once took it into a Crawley shop as the second hand had come adrift. The guy in the shop saw the previous service initials in Chinese inside the case and was most interested in where I'd got it from. It's a nice watch but a bit too 'dressy' for my tastes. I'd never part with it though.

Chris.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Noah's big fonts are cool you always know when he is around,

plus some of the elder forum members might appreciate BIG LETTERS

as for the watch.................no thanks!

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I started posting all my posts in a different font and everyone took the piss out of me!









I only wanted to be different!

btw imho anyone who posts in anything other than the standard board font is obviously trying to emphasise something, because you have to go into the formatting process to do it you are obviously doing it for a reason.

I usually interperet anything bigger than size 2 as shouting, either that or they have eyesight problems or other problems they are trying to compensate for


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

lol









Like a playground these forums eh...!


----------

